# Mexico: Don't go there!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Besides all of the reasons in this article, also include the fact that guests of resorts are regularly reporting waking up to find that they were drugged, sexually assaulted and robbed. I have been to Mexico a number of times in the past, but I won't be going back.



> *Mexico: Don't Go There!*
> by Robert Farago |
> 
> Nov 02, 2017 |
> ...


http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2017/11/robert-farago/mexico-dont-go/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

There are a lot of places in the world you can go and most likely you will be fine if you dont act like an ass, keep situational awareness, and stick to "safer" areas. Parts of Mexico fall into that category. However, its still one of those places where the odds your life can take a drastic downturn in 3 seconds or less are uncomfortably high. Not a chance I will be visiting.

I have a friend that married a very nice girl from Mexico. Not an illegal and comes from a good family of means. They own a couple properties in different areas of Mexico and told my friend (her husband) that if things ever went bad in the US they could just go to Mexico. He and I had a long hard laugh over that.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

The only ways im leaving American soil period is bound and gagged or dead. Plenty to see right here. I don't even go to states that i can't carry!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When I was a kid my step father and mother used to take me across the border at San Diego for shopping trips. I will never forget what I saw. Shop after shop that sold gimpics to Americans and in between those shops were sex shops.

I have no plans on ever going to Mexico.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Where I live it's like being in Mexico.
Surrounded by thousands of illegals.
Just about every known major drug cartel has a presents here.
Mexican restaurants and businesses are about the only businesses opening.
Sign in Spanish and if you don't speak Spanish it's hard to get a job.
Moving would be very difficult and costly so we stay but mostly for my disabled brother.
As for going Mexico that will never happen.
Drug crime is common.
Last week 2 illegals shot at a State Trooper when he tried to stop them for speeding.
They had drugs and guns in the car.
They got away for a few days but were caught.
One of them left his phone in the car.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Mexico is on track to have 30,000 homicides this year. 
I feel we are at war with Mexico because they are purposely invading our country.
We should build the wall with no openings.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My SIL and daughter go twice a year to resorts in Can Cun Dominican Republic. My other daughter and SIL went with them a couple months ago,they didn't like it so much.Already been twice this year. She got very sick from food there. But SIL loves the place. She won't eat anything that is not cooked now but still I would not go if it was free.
I have the Florida Keys or even Alaska if I want a trip.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

A little info about the blackout rapes happening in Mexico.



> Travelers to all-inclusive resorts in Mexico are blacking out after drinking small and moderate amounts of alcohol, a Milwaukee Journal Sentinel investigation has found.
> 
> Many have reported they were robbed, assaulted and otherwise injured while being blacked out and can't recall anything that happened when they regained consciousness. Several have died.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...xico-resort-blackouts-what-we-know/598452001/


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> A little info about the blackout rapes happening in Mexico.
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...xico-resort-blackouts-what-we-know/598452001/


 Thats terrible! I hope she will stand up to him about these trips. She usually lets him rule thr nest but in times like these we need sanity to rule. They take my 30 yr old granddaughter and the 12 yo ' change of life grandson ' on most trips too. I don't like the kids being there either they could get something they will never get over or worse. 
I don't think my other daughter will ever go back. 
Thank goodness they don't take my great grandkids on trips. There mother won't let them,lol. 
I now have 11 great grand kids and Thanksgiving is a real blast in a couple different ways,


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

My friends bought a travel trailer a number of years ago, and talked and talked about traveling around Mexico with it. I repeatedly told them it is not safe. They don't watch or read the news much, so they haven't heard the horror stories. It has been many years since I decided that Mexico is not a place I ever want to go.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I live 30 miles away and haven't been since 92.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Had more than my share of fun down there in the early 70's ain't going back


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The last time I was in Mexico we went to Cozumel on a cruise. They did not want to let me back on the ship and kept insisting my passport was fake. I reluctantly produced my police ID and badge but even then they called my agency to confirm who I was. Then they sent me on my way. So apparently it's okay to just walk across the border but it's not okay to be a well dressed man trying to board a massive cruise ship. :blink:


----------

